# angeln auf malta



## Greenmile1 (26. Februar 2016)

hallo boardies 
ich mache im April eine Segeltour um Malta 
hat jemand erfahrungen oder tips 
im netz findet man nicht wirklich viel 
bin über alles dankbar 

lg


----------



## anglermeister17 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: angeln auf malta*

FYI: Malta ist Europa...


----------



## Salt (1. März 2016)

*AW: angeln auf malta*

Wahrscheinlich hätte es in der Europa-Sektion  aber auch kaum Antworten gegeben

Willst du beim Segeln was hinterher schleppen oder geht ihr in irgend ner Bucht vor Anker?
April ist nicht grad ne dolle Zeit für besser Fische....evtl. geht Barracuda gut, die großen kommen dann zum laichen...


----------



## Greenmile1 (3. März 2016)

*AW: angeln auf malta*

ne will beim segeln nicht schleppen 
wollte es mal vom ufer aus probieren oder wenn wir vor anker liegen was für köder sind den da sinvoll 
leider findet man im netz so gut wie nichts darüber 

lg


----------



## Salt (5. März 2016)

*AW: angeln auf malta*

Mit der  Spinnrute würde ich nachts an Häfen mit langen Wobblern wie Rapala Max Rap auf Barracuda oder in sandigen Buchten auf Wolfsbarsch probieren.
Ansonsten wie die einheimischen mit Stippe auf diverses Kleinzeug
mit Teig oder Shrimps als Köder aber dann is selten was bei was größer als 15 cm ist.


----------



## Greenmile1 (6. März 2016)

*AW: angeln auf malta*

danke dir #6


----------



## Greenmile1 (7. März 2016)

*AW: angeln auf malta*

danke dir :m


----------

